# Toddler kicked my belly - will baby inside be okay?



## mamada (Oct 4, 2006)

I was carrying my toddler in my living room today when he started throwing a tantrum. I crouched down to put him down on the ground and, while he was flailing his arms and kicking his legs, he gave me a good kick to my pregnant belly (I'm at 23 weeks).

I didn't feel pain or anything, not even discomfort, but I am worried that he might have hurt the baby inside without me knowing it.

Has this ever happened to anyone else, and their baby was still okay? I have felt the baby move around in my tummy since the kick, so I know at least s/he's still alive. I can't tell if s/he's moving around less than before, though. Anyway, please let me know what you think.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

The baby should be pretty well cushioned in there. I wouldn't worry about a kick from a toddler. (Lord knows mine sits on my belly often enough ...)


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Mama Nature builds babies strong -- they have to handle birth pressures, you know? I wouldn't welcome being kicked while pregnant, but my dd got more than a few good wallops in while I was pregnant with ds and he was fine.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I think baby is just fine. From everything I've read babies are so well-cushioned in there with the amniotic fluid that it would take major abdominal trauma (like you would need to go to the ER type of thing) for any harm to come to the baby. Apparently it's very rare even for car crashes to cause harm to the baby.


----------



## mamada (Oct 4, 2006)

Thank you for putting my mind at ease!


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

I've heard that if you were not injured, the baby is fine. I've heard of people falling and landing on curbs, being in car accidents, and we've probably all slipped and landed on our bellies.


----------



## Sunflower223 (Feb 22, 2007)

The baby is fine I am sure. The same thing has happened to me a few times. I worried about it too the first time, and asked my OB who said it should be fine as long as it wasn't really painful to me, no brusing etc.The baby should be well cushioned. In fact, I have known women who were bruised on their pregnant stomach by various accidents and still had perfectly healthy babies.


----------



## Mel L (Sep 9, 2006)

Likely, the baby didn't even register the kick. That baby has a ton of cushioning in there.

We have a family friend who totally missed the curb, fell on her belly at 8-9 months, and had a perfectly healthy baby at the right time. Our bodies are designed to protect those little ones so well!


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

Coming from a total klutz, it's probably a-ok. So far in this pregnancy I've fallen down the stairs 3 times, fallen UP the stairs twice, and rolled off the couch quite a few times.

I'm probably the least graceful person I know, and my kiddos tend to be fine. So long as you're not in major pain, or bleeding/cramping, you should be ok.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

When I was 3.5 months pregnant, my three-year-old JUMPED on my lower abdomen while I was lying on back. It really hurt, and I was totally freaked out (DO NOT do a google search about this!). The baby was completely fine. I'm sure yours is too!










Lex


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

Just wait until the baby is out and has to interact with big brother without all the armor s/he has now!


----------

